# Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?



## Kochtopf (31. August 2015)

Ahoi,
Ich bin durch Abschluss eines ZeitschriftenAbonnements zu einer Penn Sargus II 2500 gekommen und habe mir heute bei Fischdeal.de eine Spro Methodfeederrute mit einer billigrolle geschossen. Zudem besitze ich eine shakespeare continental Power feeder mit bis zum 150gr WG und einer (imho schrecklichen) EFT Rolle (damals vom Verkäufer aufschwatzen lassen) - ich habe dann also zwei Ruten mit eher suboptimalen Rollen und möchte wissen, ob meine neu erstandene penn sargus II für eine der beiden Ruten vom Grundsatz her geeignet wäre.
(Alternativ habe ich noch eine unbenutzte Lidl Freilaufrolle, die wäre glaube ich wenn überhaupt was für die schwere feeder aber ich trau ihr die Belastung nicht zu miss ich sagen)


----------



## Dakarangus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Die Rolle ist was klein für ne 150g WG Rute.

Aber gehen tut das natürlich...
Ist auf Dauer vielleicht was klein das röllchen, größere Rollen sind stabiler und kurbeln schwere gewichte besser rein.
Was natürlich wieder nicht heißt, das die sargus eine schwache rolle ist.
ich sag mal ne 5000er sargus wäre schön fürs schwere feedern bzw methodangeln


----------



## Lennart83 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Mit der Rolle als Prämie hast du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch gemacht, die ist solide! Ich setze selber die 2000 und 3000er ein, erst zum Spinnfischen und jetzt für Posen oder Methodruten. 

Die 2500er ist zwar vom Spulendurchmesser etwas kleiner und kostet damit Wurfweite, aber ich zumindest angel mit dem Method Feeder nur im Nahbereich, da ist das egal. Durch die hohe Übersetzung kurbelt man sich auch nicht einen Wolf, der Schnureinzug ist höher als bei manch einer 4000er Rolle! 

Eine 5000er wäre mir für die Methodrute viel zu klobig, da passt schon eine kleinere ganz gut.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kochtopf (31. August 2015)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Danke für eure Meinungen. Das hilft mir tatsächlich weiter, also bleibt die eft rolle an der feeder und die penn kommt an die neue methodfeederrute... ich denke solange ich an meinen hauptplätzen auch mal 20 30 Meter Raus kommen kann wird alles gut ^^


----------



## Riesenangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Um Ehrlich zu sein, mir ist alles unter einer 4000er zu lütt zum Feedern.  Ich hatte zum Anfang auch so kleine Rollen.  Ich hatte damit aber nur Ärger.  Meist sind die Körbe wegen des zu geringen Schnureinzug einfach durchgesackt und in den Steinpackungen hängen geblieben.  Auch macht so eine kleine Rolle die doch recht gewaltigen Belastungen beim Einholen und Werfen nicht lange mit. Das Innenleben ist doch recht ziehrlich. Auch wenn die Pennrollen durch die Bank weg als recht robust gelten.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. September 2015)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Der Einzug ist iirc 6,1:1, glaubst du dennoch dass es nicht reichen dürfte um hänger zu vermeiden?


----------



## Riesenangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Ok. Der ist recht Ordentlich.  Ich fische Rollen, die zwar weniger schnell drehen, aber dafür einen viel größeren Spulendurchmesser haben. Und man daher mit einer Umdrehung mehr auf die Spule bekommt als mit einer kleinen Rolle. Ich fische 6000er, da fangen auch 150er Körbe an zu Surfen.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. September 2015)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Nachtrag: Bisher macht sie sich am methodfeeder super, allerdings hatte ich auch noch keinen Karpfenbiss (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich an der Fulda in Spiekershausen einen zu erwarten habe)


----------



## Darket (17. September 2015)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Ich fische an der 150g Feeder teilweise eine 3000er BlackArc ohne Probleme. Habe noch eine richtig dicke Browning Feederrolle, die ich aber nur nutze, wenn ich weiß, dass ich wirklich weit raus muss.


----------



## Schnurschwimmer (18. März 2017)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Hallo. Ich häng' mich mal hier an's Thema ran mit meiner Frage.

Es geht um diesen Umschalthebel, damit die Rolle auch ggf. rückwärts zu kurbeln geht.

Von der 2000er weiß ich, dass sie diesen Umschalthebel hat. Die 4000er hingegen hat diesen nicht.

Die große Frage nun: Hat die 2500er diesen Umschalthebel?

Danke Euch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. März 2017)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Wenn du keine 100 Meter Würfe anpeilst, du nicht mit 0,35er Schnur fischst sollte das kein Problem sein. Gerade auf Bahnen bis 30 Meter mit Schnurstärken bis 0,22mm kommen Rollen im 2000er und 3000er Bereich gut zurecht.

Schnureinzug kann halt der Knackpunkt sein, wenn die Gewichte wirklich schwer werden oder aber es weit raus geht. Ansonsten wirst du damit ohne Probleme fischen können, keine Frage.


----------



## Schnurschwimmer (18. März 2017)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Danke für Deine Antwort - die allerdings keine Antwort auf meine Frage war. |wavey:

Deshalb zitiere ich sie hier auf der neuen Seite nocheinmal:



Schnurschwimmer schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich häng' mich mal hier an's Thema ran mit meiner Frage.
> 
> Es geht um diesen Umschalthebel, damit die Rolle auch ggf. rückwärts zu kurbeln geht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. April 2017)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

100% kann ich dir darauf keine Antwort geben...
....aber...
die Penn Battle II 2500 hat den Umschalthebel der Rücklaufsperre dran, von daher würd ich jetzt davon ausgehen, daß dieser bei der 2500er Sargus dann auch vorzufinden ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. April 2017)

*AW: Penn Sargus II 2500 zum feedern geeignet?*

Hat mich jetzt selbst mal interessiert ,da ich die 4000er an einer Spinne fische.
Wenn man sich die Arbeit macht und sich auf der Seite von Penn mal die Ersatzteile der verschiedenen Rollengrößen ansieht und vergleicht ,kommt man zu dem Schluss das die 2500er Größe ebesagten Hebel besitzt  der ab der 3000er Größe nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
Jedenfalls verstehe ich die Explosionszeichnung so
Schöne Osterfeiertage.http://www.penn-fishing.de/catalogue/rollen,30767/stationaer-rollen,30768/sargus-ii,8957.html


----------

